# CPU or Motherboard?



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Last Monday (7-8-13) I turned my computer on and I was getting a code FF. My computer wouldn't post or boot. So I checked my PSU for the correct power and the power is there. I swapped my video card and it wasn't the video card. I swapped my ram it wasn't the ram. I put in a sempreon socket AM3 processor and the computer booted. It asked me to go to setup or continue. I went to setup and reset everything to the default settings. I saved and rebooted and now when my computer boots it goes to this screen:



> EFI Shell version 2.31 [4.653]
> Current running mode 1.1.2
> map: Cannot find required map name.
> 
> ...



I have two 8350s. There first one that initially posted with FF codes always gets stuck at FF. The second one that I bought BRAND NEW does not post or boot and shows no debug codes or sounds. I also purchased a new motherboard and put my first processor that was posting FF debug codes in it and it gave me the same FF code on the BRAND NEW motherboard (same one I have in my machine now). As I originally mentioned above, I am trying the new 8350 in the original motherboard that was posting FF and it is now not booting and not posting and not posting in debug codes or sounds...

Is it the motherboard or the CPU? This is driving me crazy.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2013)

I see a bunch of code FF problems on MSI's forums. It seems the first thing to look at would be the RAM. If you can get into your bios, try setting up the RAM to the correct voltage, timings, etc. It being a bad mobo isn't out of the question though. Since you've tried different RAM I would suggest contacting MSI: 

http://service.msicomputer.com/msi_user/ts_form.aspx


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

sounds like a BIOS bug. tried using different bios versions?

its best to contact MSI, maybe this is a common issue, and since its MSI specific, its best to ask them.


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> sounds like a BIOS bug. tried using different bios versions?
> 
> its best to contact MSI, maybe this is a common issue, and since its MSI specific, its best to ask them.



AMD FX-8350 @ 5.0 GHz at which voltage? Perhaps you killed that poor little Die already


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> AMD FX-8350 @ 5.0 GHz at which voltage? Perhaps you killed that poor little Die already



1.47 volts... I rarely ran it at 5.0 GHz anyhow.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> 1.47 volts... I rarely ran it at 5.0 GHz anyhow.



I had a board take two  CPU's out. If you swapped CPU's my guess would be CPU. Voltage means nothing, did you fry it with heat?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> AMD FX-8350 @ 5.0 GHz at which voltage? Perhaps you killed that poor little Die already



its hard to kill AMDs with normal cooling and normal bios. normal bios wont let you go overboard with the voltage. and why did u quote me


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its hard to kill AMDs with normal cooling and normal bios. normal bios wont let you go overboard with the voltage. and why did u quote me



because i like you  . If your Mainboard works with an Sempron  look up what bios version you have and try a newer version of your bios if you don´t have the latest .

And what error code do you get if you insert No Cpu at all.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I had a board take two  CPU's out. If you swapped CPU's my guess would be CPU. Voltage means nothing, did you fry it with heat?



I just got the NEW 8350 CPU in the mail today. It does not post or show a screen or give any debug errors on the motherboard that I was getting the FF debug codes with the original 8350 CPU.

The original 8350 CPU temperature never went above 44 degrees Celsius. EVER. I woke up Monday morning and tried to turn on my computer and got the FF debug codes... My cable box was dead as well. I think there was storm that night before.

I'm starting to think it took both the CPU and motherboard.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

doesnt ur psu have surge protection? also are the power lines overhear?

else there is little that lightning can do through the ethernet. it took out my lan card once. everything else was unharmed.
might just be the VRMs, MSI vrms on am3 sockets are not known for reliability. they burn out to often here in the hot climate.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> because i like you  . If your Mainboard works with an Sempron  look up what bios version you have and try a newer version of your bios if you don´t have the latest .
> 
> And what error code do you get if you insert No Cpu at all.



I can't even get to the desktop with the semperon. I can't get past the screen that shows me quote I listed in my OP. The computer had the newest bios on it to begin with.



de.das.dude said:


> doesnt ur psu have surge protection? also are the power lines overhear?
> 
> else there is little that lightning can do through the ethernet. it took out my lan card once. everything else was unharmed.
> might just be the VRMs, MSI vrms on am3 sockets are not known for reliability. they burn out to often here in the hot climate.



My computer was on that night running a virus scan. I have wireless internet.


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> My computer was on that night running a virus scan.



And it was off after you woke up because you set to shut down?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 16, 2013)

Update your Control Center, it may correct the error.
The latest version here is 2.5.056.
If you need a newer verson than that try contacting MSI (make a trouble ticket if needed) and ask if they have a new version (update) or a beta version that addresses the issue.

EDIT:

You may as well update any other drivers and utilities you use, too.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Update your Control Center, it may correct the error.
> The latest version here is 2.5.056.
> If you need a newer verson than that try contacting MSI (make a trouble ticket if needed) and ask if they have a new version (update) or a beta version that addresses the issue.




Again I can't get to my desktop with the semperon.



ruff0r said:


> And it was off after you woke up because you set to shut down?



No it wasn't set to shut off.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

bang same mobo same problem
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163143.0

board is fucked.

msi is unreliable in their am series line up. 

that happened in 12 and still not solved.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> Again I can't get to my desktop with the semperon.



Long shot, here; but, disconnect all your Drives and try to see if you can get into the bios.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Long shot, here; but, disconnect all your Drives and try to see if you can get into the bios.



I've tried that and I have no success.


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I've tried that and I have no success.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I've tried that and I have no success.



Time for a trouble ticket, maybe, or an upgrade.
Sorry, Ravenas...


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i56/5/9/29/frabzfunny_43d95b6ce09a51180a7c3c84f8deb96c.jpg



I like this 

I'm going to give this one a shot:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055QYKQO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I like this
> 
> I'm going to give this one a shot:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055QYKQO/?tag=tec06d-20



Maybe this one if you can afford it?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YDJHWM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Maybe this one if you can afford it?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YDJHWM/?tag=tec06d-20



I really don't like the price or for that matter ASUS. I haven't had good luck with anything but Gigabyte. I decided to give MSI a shot and I haven't had good luck. The first MSI board I had was this one and I had to RMA it. This one failed on me as well. I'm just tired of MSI 990FX boards.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I really don't like the price or for that matter ASUS. I haven't had good luck with anything but Gigabyte. I decided to give MSI a shot and I haven't had good luck. The first MSI board I had was this one and I had to RMA it. This one failed on me as well. I'm just tired of MSI 990FX boards.



MSI aren't really known to make products of high build quality


----------



## shovenose (Jul 16, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> MSI aren't really known to make products of high build quality



I disagree - MSI used to be pretty bad but their new boards are phenomenal in design, quality, price, and features. I've used everything from H61 to Z87 boards from them in quantities over 100 and never had a single board DOA or fail down the road.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I really don't like the price or for that matter ASUS. I haven't had good luck with anything but Gigabyte. I decided to give MSI a shot and I haven't had good luck. The first MSI board I had was this one and I had to RMA it. This one failed on me as well. I'm just tired of MSI 990FX boards.



Well your in luck. The Gigabyte 990FXA boards are sweet. I love mine.


----------



## Vario (Jul 17, 2013)

Gigabyte kicks ass! You wont be disappointed.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 17, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> MSI aren't really known to make products of high build quality



Your wrong about that.


----------



## westom (Jul 17, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I'm starting to think it took both the CPU and motherboard.


  Why are you trying to fix something without first identifying the problem? Exactly what does the FF error code report for that board?

  If motherboard and CPU failed as you have assumed, then nothing would appear on any screen. Video would act as if it was completely defective.  Even the BIOS could not execute.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 17, 2013)

westom said:


> Why are you trying to fix something without first identifying the problem? Exactly what does the FF error code report for that board?
> 
> If motherboard and CPU failed as you have assumed, then nothing would appear on any screen. Video would act as if it was completely defective.  Even the BIOS could not execute.



Ravenas, Here's a few things to check:

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=58590

Here's someone who took out the CMOS batter for a FEW HOURS and it came back to life:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1249346&mpage=1

I'm assuming it's a simlar BIOS


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2013)

I have tested both my original motherboard and CPU completely. Both passed away on July 8, 2013. I have RMAed both of them. Hopefully I get good news.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 23, 2013)

Just heard back from AMD. They warranted my 9350 and are sending me a replacement in the mail.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone know what the following means in regard to my motherboard MSI RMA Status:



> 601-7640-080B1106358016 - 07/30/2013 - Sales/RMA NG buffer for repair run


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 30, 2013)

Call them


----------

